

Regex101: online regexp tester and debugger - nicmart
http://regex101.com

======
jbdeboer
Great work; do you have a blog post discussing the implementation?

It would be even cooler, and much faster, if all the work could be done
client-side. e.g. similar to debuggex.com

~~~
thoradam
If you select JavaScript as the regex implementation it seems to do the work
client-side.

------
TallboyOne
[http://pineapple.io/tags/regular-
expressions?sort=most_favor...](http://pineapple.io/tags/regular-
expressions?sort=most_favorited)

------
brey
as a server-side regex parser, how do you handle catastrophic backtracking?

[http://www.regular-expressions.info/catastrophic.html](http://www.regular-
expressions.info/catastrophic.html)

this seems to handle /(x+x+)+y/ and 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'
gracefully - this should take exponential time (in the number of 'x's) to
resolve.

edit: seems you don't ... PHP (PCRE) is fine (php handles this well?),
javascript is presumably just using my own CPU, but selecting Python allows me
to use arbitrary server CPU ... sorry about that ;)

edit2: HN comments tend to focus on the negative ... pathological input
handling aside, I really like it.

~~~
Lindrian
Hello

I'm the creator. PCRE offers a neat feature to limit backtracking, Python does
not. I still havent found a decent solution to this issue.

Javascript is run in your own browser so you'll only be screwing yourself
there :p

------
rattyc
Looks just like [http://rubular.com/](http://rubular.com/) to me but I guess
it covers some different languages

------
cones688
Great tool - just wish there was an offline version I could run!

------
viggity
shameless plug for my own free regex tool: www.regexpixie.com

~~~
cones688
Windows only?

